# Desperate rehome of gorgeous bonded mini rex and standard rex



## happycat12 (Jun 2, 2012)

I have one gorgeous pure bred mini rex bunny and one pure bred standard rex, that I very sadly need to rehome due to newly diagnosed illness. They are well handled, used to nails being clipped and are just so incredibly soft, like thick deep velvet. Their coats are really excellent. Beaufitful pedigree bunnies with excellent temperaments and in perfect health. They have been very much loved and this is a heartbreaking sale but due to newly diagnosed illness I am struggling with mobility to get to the hutch and clean out. They are used to being outside but enjoy time inside to play and be fussed. Must go together.

Neutered and vaccinated, need their boosters.

Chocolate male standard rex.
Broken black butterfly female mini rex.

Only to a very good experienced rabbit home, with very spacious hutch and permanent run. NO hutch or run available as it is not suitable to be dismantled and is starting to rot in places.

Brighton, East Sussex.
07958152389


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

You might want to post your area and maybe some photos


----------



## happycat12 (Jun 2, 2012)

I will have to get a friend to take some pics as I currently can't get out to them (I am paying someone to feed and clean out and I just can't afford to keep doing it). Thanks.


----------

